# Sound Effect Collection



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

There are a few sites, but you might mean....

Our very own Halloweiner's very own Forbidden Crypts page

Dave's Free Halloween Sounds Page!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Try mine out...
4shared, Online file sharing and storage

pass: hauntforum


----------



## hydehaunt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Thank you*

I believe this was the one I was looking for. Thank you everyone for your help! HH


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I am looking for the sound effect from the movie THE BIRDS. I want the seagull and crow sounds. I know you all know which sound effects I want. I don't know where to look. I have a bird room in my home and want some sounds to go in it. to intice someone to open the door to the room. Any one out there know where I can get them??


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, Skullie -

You may want to try this link:
http://halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/65537-birds.html

q


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

schweet!!!


----------

